# C. griffithii ???



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Here a crypt which i receive recently. it should be C. griffithii


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Hello guy

It would be... but there are a lot of plant that show similar leaves... This leaves you are showing looks exactly as my plant from the Johor area.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Yes, almost impossible to identify. Could also be schulzei and a few other species. You really need a flower to be certain although leaves from very well growing large plants can help to make educated guesses.

So, you're using akadama for all your crypts? Any additions?

BTW, what's the whitish substrate in the tanks in the background?


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi kai, U mean those on the right hand top corner? Oh they are my petite nanas growing tray. small tray.

What is akadama? It normal brown soil which i use ...i mix with some peat moss which i brough from nursery...

It should be C.griffithi as it from the know local... not from Johore. 

Will update again when it grow further or it flower.
Is this a common one over there...
It not commonly sold in our LFS here.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

This is a supussed griffithii got form a ebay bid...










And following a Johor hybrid


----------

